# Great States 18" Manual Reel - Height Chart



## OnTheLawn (Jul 23, 2020)

Hey All, figured I'd post this here for future reference if anyone needs to know a general range of HOC on the Great States 18" model.

Disclaimer here in that it is a bit difficult to get a good reading on the exact height, plus there will be variance from one unit to the next more than likely. Despite that, this is at least close.

There are a total of 5 positions the roller can be in, while there are 3 positions for the wheel height on the chassis.



A, B, and C are the wheel positions, with A being the highest setting and C being the lowest. 1-5 are the positions of the roller with 1 being the highest and 5 being the lowest.

Something of note is that to my eye, the unit I have did not max out at 2 3/4" and seemed a little lower. It was close though. Most adjustments on the roller seemed to adjust by 1/4" increments. I'm not sure why I saw a variance on setting A though. Also, the lowest setting on both did not get me down to 1/2". Technically, it could be positioned lower with the roller and taken into the larger gap I suppose. I didn't test it, but may at some point.

Anyways, here ya go @bf7 and @GrassOnTheHills!


----------



## bf7 (May 11, 2020)

Super helpful. Thank you again!


----------



## GrassOnTheHills (Jul 3, 2020)

@OnTheLawn you are the reel MVP! Thanks!


----------



## Sonoran Desert Lawn (Aug 22, 2020)

In my opinion A-5 is the best setting. The angle of the bedknife guarantees no washboarsing along with most of the weight on the rear roller. If you were to have a setting like C-1 it would have the reel rolling deeper into the turf with the bedknife far taller than the reel itself. Its hard to explain unless you physically look at the engineering for yourself.

For example, if you wanted to mow at 1 1/2", I would choose A-5 over B-4 or C-2. I believe the handle drives better in the A setting and doesnt bounce as frequent, but I could be imagining things.

Thanks for the chart &#128077;


----------

